# Kiba - 5YO female Schnauzer



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's my heart dog Kiba <3 <3 <3

Pretty girl









LOVE LOVE LOVE this pic









Silly girl wanting treats









I don't care where everyone is going.. gimme treats!!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

No.. really.. I want some naw!!!


----------



## AprilAllYear (Nov 9, 2009)

Aw! She and Stryder are adorable. I had a "set" of black minis -- the female, Giselle (for gisellen, or companion, in German), never forgave me for having kids and died grumpy and still angry when she was only 13. The male, Bart (Schwartz Bart, or BlackBeard in German), lived with everyone in harmony until he had a massive stroke at 17. I can't believe I'm still tearing up almost 5 years later, but he was my special boy.

We adopted my b/s 2 years ago when I told a family (who had 6 in their yard) that I liked him, and without a pause the woman asked if I wanted him. I was aghast! I would NEVER give away a family member like that, so I figured immediately he needed us. At the time,I had a Giant Schnauzer; we lost her last March.

Bumble is good for our family. Poor as we are, we love him already and know he'll have a good life with us, albeit poor (like our kids, he he he).


----------

